# plz read the rules folks, 1 dond per day



## rustjunkie (Jan 4, 2022)

Rules for Deal Or No Deal Auctions | Deal Or No Deal
					

HOW IT WORKS This is an auction. (Bicycle related stuff only please.) Post your item or collection of items (bike stuff only please) to be sold as a lot. Include plenty of good pics and a comprehensive description, along with what you'll charge for shipping and how you'd like to receive payment...




					thecabe.com


----------

